# It just touches and warms my heart



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

As well as I am sure it does all of you. Bless the AMA, and the angels that foster, and love these special babies.

Bless all your hearts for being so giving.

I belong to several different "dog" groups, on Facebook, and everytime I go to log on, I either have a message or post, asking where they can donate, how is Daisy, how is Snuggles. It brings me to tears. One sweet lady wanted to adopt Daisy, straight away. So, as much devestation that there is out there, there are so many loviing people that care.

Sometimes, it's hard for me to keep up with all the messages, and post, but I do it, and I tell you all their hearts are bleeding for these babies, and then filled with joy, after seeing what love and care can do, even after one day, with the Angels of AMA, and loving fosters.

Most, in these individual dog groups, I don't know them, or have had much interaction with, but boy, did they surface with love, donations and prayers. I thank God for all of you.

Some people have asked if the sweet lady, who was going to donate, items, is a member of SM, no she is not. The item were a bed, harness, and some toys. How sweet. But she stopped in her tracks, when she saw the cost for Daisy and Snuggles care, and thought it more urgent to give financial aid for these babies care. Bless her heart.

Additionally, someone wrote to me, that Debbie has so many fosters that she doesn't have the time to "dress" them. That comment made me so sad, and so confused. People are giving from their hearts, whatever they can, as these babies so deserve. Sad comments like that will never take away from the outpouring of support from SM and Facebook. Bless Debbie, she is an angel to these precious ones.

Bless all of you and your kind hearts. Bless the AMA and the loving fosters. We are their voice, let's never forget that.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

allheart said:


> As well as I am sure it does all of you. Bless the AMA, and the angels that foster, and love these special babies.
> 
> Bless all your hearts for being so giving.
> 
> ...


 
Most people on doggie forums I think will open up their hearts to help fluffs. Even in these tough times,we can't look into the sweet faces of our fluffs and feel right if we don't do something for a fluff in need.


Deb is saving lives ,to me that means more than having so many fluffs to dress them...sometimes people don't think before they speak/type...
Mine are "nekkid" most of the time... I only have time to dress them for nursing home visits...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Most people on doggie forums I think will open up their hearts to help fluffs. Even in these tough times,we can't look into the sweet faces of our fluffs and feel right if we don't do something for a fluff in need.
> 
> 
> Deb is saving lives ,to me that means more than having so many fluffs to dress them...sometimes people don't think before they speak/type...
> Mine are "nekkid" most of the time... I only have time to dress them for nursing home visits...


 
Michelle, how very true. Mine are naked all the time, except for their walks. And Leo loves it LOL. Love you Michelle.

Oh so very true, that's what I didn't understand, it was a bed, harness and toys. Hello??? LOL. Anyway, naked, loved and healthy, is what we all aim for. Love you again.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is naked at all times but for special events and pictures - he loves clothes but loves to be naked too!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter is naked at all times but for special events and pictures - he loves clothes but loves to be naked too!


 
LOL, that's our boys . Oh these special babies. Erin, give that darling Hunter a huge hug and kiss for me. Much love to you!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I love naked fluffs! B&E are nude 90% of the time. Clothes don't determine the love of a malt! 

Deb and the entire AMA team are angels on this Earth! I hate to admit but I often don't go into the Rescue thread b/c it just breaks my heart. However, the more I hear, read and see the more it makes me want to help. Even if it's only a dollar donation here and there and prayers everyday I feel better knowing I'm doing my little part. I am beyond inspired seeing the loyal work that our SM friends are doing. They are the real heroes!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> Well I love naked fluffs! B&E are nude 90% of the time. Clothes don't determine the love of a malt!
> 
> Deb and the entire AMA team are angels on this Earth! I hate to admit but I often don't go into the Rescue thread b/c it just breaks my heart. However, the more I hear, read and see the more it makes me want to help. Even if it's only a dollar donation here and there and prayers everyday I feel better knowing I'm doing my little part. I am beyond inspired seeing the loyal work that our SM friends are doing. They are the real heroes!


Oh Tammy, how true. I have to admit, I was in happy la la land, with my 3. Mostly, because of just getting Ana, and how well she is fitting in. 

I had NO idea the devestation, of these "shelters" NONE. Prior to getting Ana, and Leo, and many times, hubby and I would visit the shetlers, bring things, and I would get my back in the air if I saw something I didn't like, and bring it to the shelters attention, but my goodness, it comapres nothing to what these special babies are suffering so badly at some of these shelters. I feel so guilty in a way, that I had no idea. Yes, it is so hard to watch, and boy did I cry tears, but then I thought, just imagine how they feel and boy did it inspire me, as well as all the loving hearts who truly care. Bless them all.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

You all are right. Our gratitude (in the highest) belongs to those who rescue these sweet little innocents from tragic circumstances. Our humblest thanks to them ALL.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Christine, it's wonderful to hear that your other friends are sharing their concern for the fluffs in need. 

If that lady re-thought it knowing more about Deb's set up (working away sometimes) she may have a totally different comment or no comment at all. It doesn't sound like she was being mean, just not aware that how little the fluffs before. Deb has time to give them everything they need of course.

yep Jodi is naked most of the time too.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Christine, it's wonderful to hear that your other friends are sharing their concern for the fluffs in need.
> 
> If that lady re-thought it knowing more about Deb's set up (working away sometimes) she may have a totally different comment or no comment at all. It doesn't sound like she was being mean, just not aware that how little the fluffs before. Deb has time to give them everything they need of course.
> 
> yep Jodi is naked most of the time too.


 
Oh you are so sweet. Thank you. Oh the comment, you just brush off, and embrace all the goodness and kindness. No, this person is fully aware, of all the love and care and time Debbie gives. The comment wasn't towards Debbie. But it just broke my heart, for a moment, not so much for me, but for the darling lady, that wanted to donate these items. 

Sorry, didn't mean to focus on the comment, but just the overwhelming love that is out there. Hugs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

allheart said:


> Michelle, how very true. Mine are naked all the time, except for their walks. And Leo loves it LOL. Love you Michelle.
> 
> Oh so very true, that's what I didn't understand, it was a bed, harness and toys. Hello??? LOL. Anyway, naked, loved and healthy, is what we all aim for. Love you again.


 
IT was sweet that she did that,buying something for a fluff in need. I don't think people who arent' exposed to the horrors have an idea of the priorities.. 
Sure I want to send all sorts of goodies too,but that money can be best put towards helping 3 fluffs maybe..


I think she got a dose of reality 101 

on the horrors many of us see thought SM due to the rescue efforts we're involved in.
whe I joined SM,I had no idea of the exposure I'd see ,pertaining to rescue.
I'd been involved locally in rescues and shelters in my own way.

I think when people join dog forums,depending on the forum members,they aren't exposed to it much.
One I'm on is small and we had a lady whose fluff got very sick and w/ only 100 members at that time,we pulled together and helpd her pay the vet bill.
Then someone wisely posted about Daisy and it really made people think more about rescues...

Many dog owners I know arent' rich pampered ladies,but they still have no idea other than the occational HSUS commercial about what is happening to so many fluffies ,cats too...


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*We need the Maltese lovers to take in a rescue.*

The hardest part of rescuing is finding good fosters and good homes to place the rescues. The kind of fosters that work and the forever homes that we need are those that have experience of raising and caring for a dog - preferably any non-shedding breed. These are tough times for all dogs - euth rates are through the roof. It's not always the 'right' time to have an extra dog - but perhaps exceptions can be made under exceptional circumstances. The dogs that I brought from Australia that I have had since they were 8 weeks old love me, but they do take the good life for granted because they have never known a difference. I can't make a move through the house without one of my rescues heeling at my side. My Lambchop came to me at the age of eight - a victim of horrible abuse - tied to a bed all day she would just pee where she stood. Two years later, she proudly trots inside after her backyard pee and gets a round of applause. She waits on my husband's chest in the morning for his eyes to open and when they do she starts to lick his face all over with her tail swishing so hard she could levitate off the bed. There's an incredible pride that comes with adopting a rescue - they really change you - blow your heart apart with their resilience and will and openness to love a human again. So, please dog fanatics - open up the homes like in Gone With the Wind during the Civil War. Things are different now. Make sure you go into any store selling puppies and give them a piece of your mind. Say a big NO to puppy mills - show them a picture of Hope at her frailest and tell them that's the mother. This is my call to arms.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> IT was sweet that she did that,buying something for a fluff in need. I don't think people who arent' exposed to the horrors have an idea of the priorities..
> Sure I want to send all sorts of goodies too,but that money can be best put towards helping 3 fluffs maybe..
> 
> 
> ...


Christine, I like what Michelle says here. It makes a lot of sense to me. 

And, especially after tuning in more to the rescues of Daisy and Snuggles ... I myself didn't realize how bad the situations are in regard to so many of these so called shelters. Then there is the process that follows after pulling a dog from the shelter ... the vet care ... and, the foster care. All of these steps take money. Often a lot of money.

I don't know who sent you the PM that upset you. And, I don't care to know. I'm thinking that the person who PM'd you, could have perhaps used a better choice of words to express how they felt about the gifts intended for Daisy ... but, I also don't know what was specifically said, so that would be unfair of me to make assumptions. 

I must be honest in sharing ... that although the gifts are very lovely, and I am sure were meant to be well intended ... my first thought was, when looking at the harness, how the person would know the exact size that Daisy could wear. Even Snowball was sent a harness one time, and I loved it ... but, it was way too big for him. Needless to say, I was disappointed. But, I was happy to donate it to another doggie who could use it. And, for those of us who have been following Daisy's story closely, we are aware that Daisy has to gain weight. But, how much? And, how much does she weigh now? Can she wear a harness at all? I imagine she has injuries that might take a while to heal. You see, even with me, there are a lot more details that I'd like to learn about Daisy. 

As for the beautiful bed ... if it were me, I would want to know if Deb already had a bed for Daisy. Once I was going to order some pretty things for Deb's fluffs ... like your friend did ... but, I sent Deb a check instead. I figured Deb knew best what she needed for her fluff babies. 

You have such a good heart, Christine. As I think I mentioned before, why not ask your friend to become a member here on Spoiled Maltese? Just because she belongs to another forum doesn't mean she wouldn't enjoy SM. I mean, we are the best! :chili: :wub:

So, my dear Christine, please turn that frown upside down ... and, smile. Sometimes we have good intentions that just need a little fine tuning. It happens to me ALL the time. I think it's sweet your friend went ahead and made a monetary donation. As for all those pretty gifts she wanted to send ... there are thousands of fluff babies out there who could use and would enjoy the lovely gifts.:tender: 

I love you, Christine. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Christine, I like what Michelle says here. It makes a lot of sense to me.
> 
> And, especially after tuning in more to the rescues of Daisy and Snuggles ... I myself didn't realize how bad the situations are in regard to so many of these so called shelters. Then there is the process that follows after pulling a dog from the shelter ... the vet care ... and, the foster care. All of these steps take money. Often a lot of money.
> 
> ...


I love you too dear Marie. Always.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

smlcm said:


> The hardest part of rescuing is finding good fosters and good homes to place the rescues. The kind of fosters that work and the forever homes that we need are those that have experience of raising and caring for a dog - preferably any non-shedding breed. These are tough times for all dogs - euth rates are through the roof. It's not always the 'right' time to have an extra dog - but perhaps exceptions can be made under exceptional circumstances. The dogs that I brought from Australia that I have had since they were 8 weeks old love me, but they do take the good life for granted because they have never known a difference. I can't make a move through the house without one of my rescues heeling at my side. My Lambchop came to me at the age of eight - a victim of horrible abuse - tied to a bed all day she would just pee where she stood. Two years later, she proudly trots inside after her backyard pee and gets a round of applause. She waits on my husband's chest in the morning for his eyes to open and when they do she starts to lick his face all over with her tail swishing so hard she could levitate off the bed. There's an incredible pride that comes with adopting a rescue - they really change you - blow your heart apart with their resilience and will and openness to love a human again. So, please dog fanatics - open up the homes like in Gone With the Wind during the Civil War. Things are different now. Make sure you go into any store selling puppies and give them a piece of your mind. Say a big NO to puppy mills - show them a picture of Hope at her frailest and tell them that's the mother. This is my call to arms.


 
This is THE most important message. Bron, thank you for your call to arms, so very much, and so needed. Thank you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

smlcm said:


> The hardest part of rescuing is finding good fosters and good homes to place the rescues. The kind of fosters that work and the forever homes that we need are those that have experience of raising and caring for a dog - preferably any non-shedding breed. These are tough times for all dogs - euth rates are through the roof. It's not always the 'right' time to have an extra dog - but perhaps exceptions can be made under exceptional circumstances. The dogs that I brought from Australia that I have had since they were 8 weeks old love me, but they do take the good life for granted because they have never known a difference. I can't make a move through the house without one of my rescues heeling at my side. My Lambchop came to me at the age of eight - a victim of horrible abuse - tied to a bed all day she would just pee where she stood. Two years later, she proudly trots inside after her backyard pee and gets a round of applause. She waits on my husband's chest in the morning for his eyes to open and when they do she starts to lick his face all over with her tail swishing so hard she could levitate off the bed. There's an incredible pride that comes with adopting a rescue - they really change you - blow your heart apart with their resilience and will and openness to love a human again. So, please dog fanatics - open up the homes like in Gone With the Wind during the Civil War. Things are different now. Make sure you go into any store selling puppies and give them a piece of your mind. Say a big NO to puppy mills - show them a picture of Hope at her frailest and tell them that's the mother. This is my call to arms.


:amen:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ I'll let Daisy know she is not getting her pretty pink bed, she could actually fit in. :HistericalSmiley:

Also, I don't "dress" my dogs. They all have harness dresses/vests, for walks. They are quick to put on, and quick to take off. 

I am not concerned about myself, nor my dogs. I'm thinking of other fosters who do need things. The cost of food, grooming, toys, beds, etc, are all on the fosters. Many won't take more than one dog because they can't afford the extra expense. 

First, and formost, we need money, and fosters, however we can't keep fosters if they can't afford this extra expense. So please send that harness, lead, clean bed (you didn't like), clothes that don't fit your dog, puppy pads, belly bands, to rescue. We do need them terribly.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> LOL ~ I'll let Daisy know she is not getting her pretty pink bed, she could actually fit in. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Also, I don't "dress" my dogs. They all have harness dresses/vests, for walks. They are quick to put on, and quick to take off.
> 
> ...


Exactly Deb, don't ask me where in the world, the dress these babies came from. Beyond my understanding. Absolutely rescues need the items you mentioned, as well as more fosters, and finacial aid.

Trust me, I totally disregarded the comment, after the intial shock. 

Deb, I mentioned to Edie and Bron, that a lady on Facebook, has already asked about adopting Daisy. :wub: I really don't know her, just from me posting all over the place, but when she is available, please let me know. The lady lives in Texas.

Deb, if there is anything YOU need for your babies, please just PM me.

Thank you for all you and all the angels do.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Exactly Deb, don't ask me where in the world, the dress these babies came from. Beyond my understanding. Absolutely rescues need the items you mentioned, as well as more fosters, and finacial aid.
> 
> Trust me, I totally disregarded the comment, after the intial shock.
> 
> ...


ooops, Also Deb, if any other rescue needs these items, please just let me know. I have sent things to Mary, and what a sweetheart she is. Long story short, you can just PM with where to send items to, as I am sure others will be asking.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay update on the Foster situation. One person has already signed up, and one inquired how to. I gave her the information. Will let Bron know of the name who signed up to be a foster.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

As soon as we move I will be signing up to foster,right now I can't w/ the house for sale. People freak out when they find out we have 5 dogs in the house,they assume it's an allergery,fur,flea infested mess,like some "hoarders" show.
I had 7 dogs for 6 months and got the two last BIG ones homes so it's easier to keep the house "show ready" as these people never give us 24 hours notice!


We have a couple extra large exersize cages and other things ready to do foster care when we start. It will be easier,time wise to foster when we move since we will be retired..money wise...well might have to start printing my own in the basement!

When we heard Joplin needed donations,they had a list of things,I couldn't decide so I donated money and let them decide what was most urgent.

Yes donating a bed and dress and harnesses and toys is a very sweet gesture ,truly but I guess coming from past fostering experience... those funds could go a long way towards care until she gets a furever home...

Gosh I fee like a meannie....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> As soon as we move I will be signing up to foster,right now I can't w/ the house for sale. People freak out when they find out we have 5 dogs in the house,they assume it's an allergery,fur,flea infested mess,like some "hoarders" show.
> I had 7 dogs for 6 months and got the two last BIG ones homes so it's easier to keep the house "show ready" as these people never give us 24 hours notice!
> 
> 
> ...


Sweetheart don't you dare feel like a meannie. Your experience in invaluable. And I am learning a great deal from you and Bron and Edie and so many. I can't believe, after I posted Bron's call to arms, two people, just in one day, want to be fosters. One has signed up already, I gave Browyne her name, as she did it on the webiste, and the other, asked how to do it, so I gave her Brons name. YOU ARE SO FAR FROM BEING A MEANINE. I love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> When we heard Joplin needed donations,they had a list of things,I couldn't decide so I donated money and let them decide what was most urgent.
> 
> Yes donating a bed and dress and harnesses and toys is a very sweet gesture ,truly but I guess coming from past fostering experience... those funds could go a long way towards care until she gets a furever home...
> 
> Gosh I fee like a meannie....


 
Do you have any idea how much I spend each month, out of my own pocket? Let's go through the list. Disposable puppy pads, washable puppy pads, maxi pads, belly bands, beds (after one foster chewed the crap out of the other ones). Dog sitters, taking time off work to get the dogs to the vet. Oh, and transporting, at times hundreds of miles, so gas money. I could go on and on.

To say it's a "sweet gesture" does not sound right. It is a much needed fact of life. I am forever sending fosters things they need. What is wrong with donating stuff you already have, and don't want? That's what I'm asking for. Not money out of any ones pocket. 

Once again, I'm not worried about me, or my dogs, we're fine. I'm thinking of the fosters who do need help with the added responsiblity.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

smlcm said:


> The hardest part of rescuing is finding good fosters and good homes to place the rescues. The kind of fosters that work and the forever homes that we need are those that have experience of raising and caring for a dog - preferably any non-shedding breed. These are tough times for all dogs - euth rates are through the roof. It's not always the 'right' time to have an extra dog - but perhaps exceptions can be made under exceptional circumstances. The dogs that I brought from Australia that I have had since they were 8 weeks old love me, but they do take the good life for granted because they have never known a difference. I can't make a move through the house without one of my rescues heeling at my side. My Lambchop came to me at the age of eight - a victim of horrible abuse - tied to a bed all day she would just pee where she stood. Two years later, she proudly trots inside after her backyard pee and gets a round of applause. She waits on my husband's chest in the morning for his eyes to open and when they do she starts to lick his face all over with her tail swishing so hard she could levitate off the bed. There's an incredible pride that comes with adopting a rescue - they really change you - blow your heart apart with their resilience and will and openness to love a human again. So, please dog fanatics - open up the homes like in Gone With the Wind during the Civil War. Things are different now. Make sure you go into any store selling puppies and give them a piece of your mind. Say a big NO to puppy mills - show them a picture of Hope at her frailest and tell them that's the mother. This is my call to arms.


Eloquently stated. Heard and answered. Thanks for all the tips Bron. I'm excited about finding first foster fluff, Loxley, an excellent home and the next foster.


----------

